# Top Gear USA Special



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its on BBC 2 tonight at 9PM:thumb:It has to be one of there best

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0074gdc


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

nice one bud


----------



## RobW (Jul 18, 2009)

when is the new series on?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

new series is june/july iirc
is this the USA episode where they nearly get killed by ********? :lol:


----------



## DBSK (Apr 22, 2008)

USA special is my all time favourite, i remember i didn't stop laughing the whole time i first watched it. Should be good :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

David King said:


> USA special is my all time favourite, i remember i didn't stop laughing the whole time i first watched it. Should be good :thumb:


100% agree, the best ever episode for me, it still gets me smiling everytime without fail.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

just ordered my chinese on waiting on this coming on,cant wait:thumb:


----------



## DLC (Feb 19, 2010)

That and the South American one are my absolute favs. No matter how many times I see them, they still make me laugh.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> new series is june/july iirc
> is this the USA episode where they nearly get killed by ********? :lol:


It is:thumb:And Jezza with the cow on top of his Vette:lol:


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

Very funny so far but what the hell was that petrol station all about???????


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

this is a repeat


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

bgm46 said:


> Very funny so far but what the hell was that petrol station all about???????


they slightly annoyed some ********


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Dead funny and seen it a million times but lovin the south american one a bit more at the moment!


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

i found Clarksons reaction to the turtle hilarious


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

M4D YN said:


> this is a repeat


did you think it was the south american one?..


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> did you think it was the south american one?..


a didn't actually no kev


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Truely awsome piece of TV. Saw it the first time round and the wife even wached it as well. She loved it and never quit laughing as well, from then on she watches Top Gear now as well.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I did post a link with the description:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

3rd or 4th time i have watched it now, absolutely hilarious and the best one they did.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Easily the best TG of all time IMO closely followed by the South American one. 

Sky +'d it and watched it this morning before work - absolutely hilarious.


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

This is my 2nd fav, Vietnam was my No. 1.


----------

